# برنامج رسم الدرات الصناعية



## بايلك (17 مايو 2015)

اريد من فضلكم برنامج رسم الدرات الصناعية كما في المرفق وطريقة عمله ان امكن 
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B08uxj0orfTAMlNjWFE1WHVGQ2M/view


----------



## محمد حمدينو (3 أغسطس 2015)

[h=3](( ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد ))[/h]


----------

